# Free Baileyfest Kayak Demos



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Free demos of various creek boats at Baileyfest!

Stop by the 4CRS vendor booth and demo the latest and greatest in whitewater technology, FREE!

We'll also have a select number of demo boats available for sale, contact us or stop by for availability and pricing. 

See you at Baileyfest!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, as a reminder, we're offering free delivery to Baileyfest of any new whitewater kayaks, SUPs or accessories purchased before Friday at noon. 

We'll also be offering the same deal to the Gore Race if you order before next Friday.


----------

